

Startups Don’t Die, They Commit Suicide (2011) - whbk
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/startups-don%E2%80%99t-die-they-commit-suicide/

======
bonemachine
Don't know about startups... but definitely seems true for romantic
relationships (by and large).

